# JKD Bible now here



## JKD NYC

Finally, everything you need to know about JKD listed in one! The Techniques and principal in this bible are currently being utilized by Seal Team 6, most of our military, 13 Gov agencies, and over 50 police departments.

Available on Vunak's site.


----------

